# Yarmouth festival gets triple tall ship boost



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

This should be a superb event...as long as the weather behaves....

http://www.advertiser24.co.uk/conte...gory=news&itemid=NOED03 Jul 2009 10:16:26:953


----------

